# Pictures of My Kindle with Oberon Cover & Sony in Dooney & Bourke



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is the background story why I have both for anyone interested. I'm copying my post from the Let's Talk Kindle section, the thread that compares Sony Books prices & selections with Kindles! Here it is below:

I have both. I own the Sony PRS-505 Since December 6th of 2007. I love that reader. But I'm also slightly technical, so I never watch were I buy books; I buy LIT & Mobi books from every bookstore and convert. I'm a huge romance reader and Harlequin usually have coupons and since I'm not hindered by format, I have no problem. I've been a member of MobileRead ever since I decided to buy a reader and researched my choices for 3 days before choosing the Sony over the Kindle. Over the past 10 months, I've read a lot about the Kindle on the board- So when the Oprah $50 coupon was posted on the board, I took advantage of it because I had 2 $25 gift certificate from Amazon, so I ordered the Kindle on October 24th of this year and end up paying $259, $40 less then what I paid for the Sony 11 months ago. To tell you guys the truth, the only reason I order the Kindle was to be able to buy from the Amazon bookstore. If their content was available to buy without a Kindke, I probably would not own a Kindle. But now that I do, I love it too. It's hard to explain but I guess it's like having 2 kids, the 1st one is special because you have never been a parent before but that does not mean the 2nd one is less precious. I use both now. I buy most of mine books from Amazon now and make a Sony version and load it on my PRS-505, so I have the books for both reader. I alternate between them. One thing I still like more about the Sony is how they keep track of pages in the book (example of a pages number in a Harlequin typical book on a Sony in small font is 287 pages, so if you're on page 100 then you know there are 187 pages like you just read to get through). Amazon bookstore is a big advantage for serious readers, so I give amazon the edge. Personally, I would not part with either one of my readers. I just got the Sony back 3 days ago after being without it for over 10 days because I sent it back to Sony for battery repair (it was not holding charge for more then 3 days) and I love the fact that I still had the Kindle. So, it's great having 2 electronic readers. I just received the Oberon red dragon cover with velcro on Friday so my Kindle is looking great and competing with mine red Dooney & Bourke cover that I have on the Sony. I'm waiting for my skin from Decalgirl and then I'll post pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Lilly, on your Kindle and on your first posts on Kindleboards.

Welcome!  Love the pictures of your covered Kindle and very interesting to hear your comparisons of the two readers.

Be sure to check out our Book Corner, we have book clubs beginning in January!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Lilly, congratulations on a couple of well-dressed readers.  You have them both -- good that you enjoy them both equally for different reasons.  You should never be without one or the other.

Happy reading!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Both cases are gorgeous! I researched a long time before buying my Kindle and the thing that swayed me was the size of the amazon ebook store lol. 
Why do some of your selections start with "one click"? 

Melissa


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Both cases are gorgeous! I researched a long time before buying my Kindle and the thing that swayed me was the size of the amazon ebook store lol.
> Why do some of your selections start with "one click"?
> 
> Melissa


The one click is multiple books known as a bundle and only 1 download. The cover page usually consist of all the books in the bundle.

Example below.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome!  I love some of your book selections on both, and I have to wipe the drool off the keyboard over that Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous indeed! Now, if D&B or Coach start making Kindle covers, I might gladly be in t-r-o-u-b-l-e.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

paisley said:


> Gorgeous indeed! Now, if D&B or Coach start making Kindle covers, I might gladly be in t-r-o-u-b-l-e.


*Shoot...the Oberons will be a bargain then 

Looking good Lilly...I'm guessing you like red  Not only do I have the Sky Dragon as well but the skin I put onto Jinx is the Rozi pattern...all roses. Goes very well with Sky Dragon. I also ordered a journal...Dragon Roost in red *


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot...the Oberons will be a bargain then *


Seriously. The Oberons are dreamy in their own right, though, that's for sure--so they can hold their own against the bigger designers. I'm "this close" to getting one, since the original cover leaves much to be desired.

Lily, thanks for posting these photos. I like seeing pics of the velcro Oberon version, since that's what I'm leaning towards. I like the whole floating look. And my, those reds are yummy...there's something about red leather: so elegant and confident and happy.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

paisley said:


> Seriously. The Oberons are dreamy in their own right, though, that's for sure--so they can hold their own against the bigger designers. I'm "this close" to getting one, since the original cover leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Lily, thanks for posting these photos. I like seeing pics of the velcro Oberon version, since that's what I'm leaning towards. I like the whole floating look. And my, those reds are yummy...there's something about red leather: so elegant and confident and happy.


*I love love love my cover. It truly is stunning and it feels good to hold too. Truthfully though, I'd rather have the big names on my shoulder as a purse *


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I love love love my cover. It truly is stunning and it feels good to hold too. Truthfully though, I'd rather have the big names on my shoulder as a purse *


See, we get the D&B/Coach purse and put the Oberon _inside_. Dilemma solved. ::angels singing::


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

paisley said:


> See, we get the D&B/Coach purse and put the Oberon _inside_. Dilemma solved. ::angels singing::


*Brilliant! Now if my husband would see it the way we do *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Brilliant! Now if my husband would see it the way we do *


Try to explain it in terms of power tools . . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Try to explain it in terms of power tools . . . .
> 
> Ann


*Hmmm, he's not into power tools but maybe if I can explain it in terms of mountain biking stuff...just maybe *


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Lily, awesome pics of both readers in their new covers. I have the Sony 500 as well as the Kindle. My Sony is still in it's original cover. I gather you like red. So do I. I have the Red M-edge & love the red color & the cover, but folks here said that they really love their new Oberon Covers, so I ordered 1. Must say that I will now want to just check out the Dooney & Bourke site just to see what they have. LOL!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

OOOO! That sky dragon in red is the one I have ordered and am waiting for! 
It is GORGEOUS!

Patricia


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

patrisha said:


> OOOO! That sky dragon in red is the one I have ordered and am waiting for!
> It is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Patricia


You're going to love it! Pictures just don't do it justice. I admit, I stared at it off and on for hours the day I got it!  Plus red it my favorite color.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

those are some very nice looking reader covers.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Do we know if D&B will be making Kindle covers anytime soon?


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Lilly,

Very very pretty and I love the red!!!  Lucky you having both of them.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

megan said:


> Do we know if D&B will be making Kindle covers anytime soon?


I believe D&B only makes covers for the Sony. They are usually special editions that comes out once a year a few weeks before Valentines in 3 colors (red, black, and brown). They are very expensive; the Oberon covers are a bargain in comparison. The D&B cover comes out with the price of $149.99 in late January, Sony put it on sale in March for $99, and in clearance in June for $79 where it sold out.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

I would probably go there for a coach cover but not so sure about d and b. Maybe if kindle gets more popular there will be more desinger options.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread seemed appropriate for my new dooney and burke handbag with my kindle 1 in it's oberon cover...the dooney purse is the larger version...there is a smaller one that might fit the kindle better. you will notice that the handbag's inner pocket is larger than the kindle in it's cover, but that doesn't bother me since I love big handbags oh and maybe you could fit some accessories in there too? I haven't tried but it's possible...the smaller ones are cute too!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> This thread seemed appropriate for my new dooney and burke handbag with my kindle 1 in it's oberon cover...the dooney purse is the larger version...there is a smaller one that might fit the kindle better. you will notice that the handbag's inner pocket is larger than the kindle in it's cover, but that doesn't bother me since I love big handbags oh and maybe you could fit some accessories in there too? I haven't tried but it's possible...the smaller ones are cute too!


Pawlaw the purse is gorgeous!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks much, Lilly!


----------

